# Glock Custom Work



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I have decided instead of buying a 1911 I am going to have some custom work done to my Glock 21sf. I am sending it to one of the Master Gunsmiths that worked for Wilson Combat for 20+ years (Wilson recommended him for Glocks) I am gonna have him put a barrel and do some fitting and stuff on the barrell as well as a trigger Job and a new spring and guide rod. and some new sights. I am also going to have the Slide Hard Chromed. Anyone else have any ideas as to stuff I should talk to him about?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

How well does the grip fit you? You know.......you could do your own trigger work by swapping factory parts, new guide rod/spring is a drop-in part, most aftermarket barrels for the Glock don't need fitting, you can polish the slide on your Glock by hand, or with a Dremel tool using white rouge compound and the felt wheels. But if you've got money to burn (maybe enough to buy another Glock pistol), then might as well send it to the gunsmith. Me? I do my own Glock work...rather spend the money on ammo.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Which Barrel would you recommend and where is a good place to buy one. I am also asking for advice what are some common upgrades that people make to a Glock?

Ram Rod what part of Arkansas you in??


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Barstow makes good barrels.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

- They have drop in trigger bars to reduce the pull from 5.5 to 3.5 for most models. 
- The guiderods are everywhere, just google search em.
- Barstow Glock Barrels are excellent.
- Any quality Smith can do most any sight you want, shy of a low-ride adjustable rear.
- For custom slide finishes, I'd send it out. Hard chrome especially, but you need only send the slide.

You'll spend most of your money on labor sending it out for a Glock (from my experience).

I plan on rounding off some of my parts on my XD9SC myself, and making some frame adjustments to customize, and then sending out the slide and parts to get hard chromed to, eventually.

Just 2-3 more clients... LOL

Jeff


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Well,

I bought the stuff today and I think I am gonna do it myself. I have built and tuned motorcycles that do 175 mph in a 1/4 of a mile maybe I can do this LOL. I ordered a SS guide rod, 20 pound spring, Lone Wolf 3.5 trigger connector, and Tru Glo fiber optic sights. As well as the glock service manual (I think that is what it is called) The next thing will be a Barrell There are two that I am considering one is of course the Bar-Sto the other is ummm I think it is a storm Island or something like that I cant remember the name. I do know they are the same people that manufacture the Springfield GSR barrells. It is about half the price of the Bar-Sto, I want to do some more research as far as accuracy and quality. And then I am gonna send the slide off to get hard chromed next week or the week after. I will give a range report soon after I get the stuff installed I just hope it is not a hard install. While I have the pistol apart I wonder if there is anything I need to polish or tweek while I am in there? If anyone could post some schematics with little arrows pointing to the things that might need to be polished or whatever...

Thanks


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

BigMatt said:


> Which Barrel would you recommend and where is a good place to buy one. I am also asking for advice what are some common upgrades that people make to a Glock?
> 
> Ram Rod what part of Arkansas you in??


KKM, Bar-Sto, Storm Lake, Advantage Arms, all make replacement Glock barrels. I couldn't recommend any from personal experience as I've never replaced a Glock factory barrel. All mine have the original stock barrels. My only recommended 'upgrade' for Glocks is replacement of the recoil spring/assembly. I've done this with all of my Glocks, and a couple of them before I ever shot the first shot out of them. My G19 rod is a captive rod, and the G17 and G22 have non-captive metal rods. My G27 is the dual assembly metal similar to stock. I've installed a smooth trigger from a G17 in my G27 for a better trigger. My G27 is my EDC and sometimes I carry the G19 and can conceal both of those very well IWB. Glock pistols are very user friendly and easily owner modified (within reason). Don't give into the hype about installing a 3.5# connector, or swapping out the striker spring or any of that nonsense that can make your pistol unsafe or not carry worthy. There are plenty of things you can do to your Glock pistols if you ever get bored with them. I recently polished the whole barrel on my G27 with my Dremel tool and some white rouge from the local hardware store. Very shiny! 
So long as you use new factory ammo in your Glocks, there should never be an issue with any caliber. Also a point to remember if you carry and load/ unload repetitively, rotate rounds in the magazine, and shoot them up before bullet set-back becomes a possible issue increasing the chances of a KB with ANY claiber, but the 40S&W especially. It only takes 1/10" set back on the bullet into the case to double the pressure of the cartridge! Above all, Glocks are just as safe as any other pistol....they just do it with a lot less parts. You are the main safety with any firearm. Keep your finger off the trigger! Check the chamber before cleaning. Yes....you need to pull the trigger on a Glock to disassemble--so what? Make sure it's unloaded, and nobody gets hurt! Learn that Glock trigger.....dry fire as much as you want, and make good habits. Know the trigger system, and where the reset is, and use it to your advantage. Be safe, and Glock on!
By the way.......if your wallet is on fire, spend some money on spare magazines and ammo...none of it is getting any cheaper or easier to find. 
I'm close to Alma/Kibler area.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Almost forgot----some links for you.
http://www.alpharubicon.com/mrpoyz/glock/
http://www.theplacewithnoname.com/g/Articles/glocktriggerjob.html
http://www.glockfaq.com/

That's just a start. I suggest you get ahold of the armorer CD if you get the chance. I have it mainly because I forget sometimes, and I have several Glock pistols. Geez....I love the internet! Good luck with it all.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Alma huh, My brothers wife and her family are from Dyer... They went to Alma High School

Thanks for the advice


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

www.topglock.com also has good stuff, also i like the storm lake they are nice if ur shooting lead or u just want a nice look


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I will have the sight and trigger job done tommorow. I have the ss guide rod with 20 pound spring but I have decided to use the Lasermax guide rod laser So I am going to keep the SS rod as an extra. I will try to have a range report on the sights and laser and trigger mod soon. I am going to get a barrel soon but I am gonna do some checking on Longer ported barrels cause I am wanting to start doing some sompetition shooting.


----------

